# Where Do You Buy Gallon Jugs of Mineral Oil?



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

I built some IPM bottom boards that have a pan in the bottom to put mineral oil in. I have been trying to find a place to buy gallon jugs of mineral oil, but It's turned out to be harder than I thought. I found them on Amazon, but I would have to buy 2 gallons at $22.00 ea. to get free shipping. 

Any Ideas?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Tractor Supply ...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/ideal-animal-health-mineral-oil-light-1-gal
... but it still might be less expensive to buy smaller bottles at the dollar store.


----------



## Domestic Sasquach (Mar 24, 2014)

Tractor supply or any feed store that deals with horse products.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I pay 1.99 a pint at krogers grocery store. CVS,Walgreens is also around that price.
If my hives are level and tray is clean I only use about 1/16 to 1/8" of oil. If the beetles fall in they wont come out.I also decant the old oil after straining it through a nylon paint strainer to remove rain water if it has blown in.
Its messy and a PITA but the beetles are far worse on just 1 slimed hive.
This year I also have installed them on my nucs as they are extremely vulnerable to the beetles early on.
Mites and moths are no problem compared to the beetles.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!
I gotta Tractor Supply Store across town.


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw it the other day at Tractor supply. It is by the equine section.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Ddawg said:


> I built some IPM bottom boards that have a pan in the bottom to put mineral oil in. I have been trying to find a place to buy gallon jugs of mineral oil, but It's turned out to be harder than I thought. I found them on Amazon, but I would have to buy 2 gallons at $22.00 ea. to get free shipping.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> ...


Looks like you are set on where to find it. However, I am curious of why it has to be mineral oil in the tray, as opposed to any other oil? Is there a benefit of mineral oil to SHB & mites I don't know about? :scratch:


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

I think other oil goes rank quickly. Mineral oil does not.


----------

